# most supplements are nonsense and a waste



## bjg (Oct 4, 2011)

enjoy your workout stay healthy eat properly, you don't need any supplements most of them are useless and of course no steroids are safe, it is all in your head. if you think people like the Mr olympia today looks good then you are suffering from a psychiatric disorder. in fact the big pros look big but unhealthy and unattractive. just go to the gym and workout and spend your energy on living instead of worrying what chemical you are going to inject or eat.


----------



## zoco (Oct 4, 2011)

what do pros got to do with taking protein or creatine powder????


----------



## camthman (Oct 4, 2011)

haha this is your second post... and this is how you start off. lol


----------



## usafchris (Oct 4, 2011)

camthman said:


> haha this is your second post... and this is how you start off. lol



 Have to agree, you could have just said hello, or maybe even a little ..... Seems kind of opinionated and close minded of you to come out the way you did.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Oct 4, 2011)

Most supplements are nonsense and a waste......So is the content of your post.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 4, 2011)

camthman said:


> haha this is your second post... and this is how you start off. lol



Should look at his first post


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pics of how that is working for you?


----------



## bjg (Oct 4, 2011)

well ask yourselves who is funding  most research done on supplements? show me and independent research center that is only interested in real medical findings doing such research...all of it is for commercial purposes...sure some supplements give results but the results are really exaggerated..and nobody talks about long term effect , that is years of using such supplements...so concentrate on your workout , the supplements are not doing the job for you, and if you feel they help then it is all in your head, you are probably working out harder (placebo effect) ...


----------



## btex34n88 (Oct 4, 2011)

bjg said:


> enjoy your workout stay healthy eat properly, you don't need any supplements most of them are useless and of course no steroids are safe, it is all in your head. if you think people like the Mr olympia today looks good then you are suffering from a psychiatric disorder. in fact the big pros look big but unhealthy and unattractive. just go to the gym and workout and spend your energy on living instead of worrying what chemical you are going to inject or eat.


 
They have a section for small useless weight lifters like yourself. Your either 12 years old or 75, at this point im not sure. You stated nothing but your opinion on diet, steroids and how the pro's look. This was a wasted post


----------



## btex34n88 (Oct 4, 2011)

or your a fat lazy fuck!


----------



## jadean (Oct 4, 2011)

I fucking love supplements....and juice...they seem to be working just fine.....rook!


----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 4, 2011)

lol you keep your opinion and watch us grow stronger and bigger than you ever will. Maybe that will change your mind...


----------



## R1balla (Oct 4, 2011)

bjg said:


> enjoy your workout stay healthy eat properly, you don't need any supplements most of them are useless and of course no steroids are safe, it is all in your head. if you think people like the Mr olympia today looks good then you are suffering from a psychiatric disorder. in fact the big pros look big but unhealthy and unattractive. just go to the gym and workout and spend your energy on living instead of worrying what chemical you are going to inject or eat.



you know how i know your small and weak?


----------



## R1balla (Oct 4, 2011)

bjg said:


> well ask yourselves who is funding  most research done on supplements? show me and independent research center that is only interested in real medical findings doing such research...all of it is for commercial purposes...sure some supplements give results but the results are really exaggerated..and nobody talks about long term effect , that is years of using such supplements...so concentrate on your workout , the supplements are not doing the job for you, and if you feel they help then it is all in your head, you are probably working out harder (placebo effect) ...



App Nut :: Home shows blood work on a few of there products and has about a 5 page tech write up about each product explaining how it works. there is also this non biased group that breaks down each ingredient in many products and explains what it does and if it should be in this product or not. 

your worried about supplements when doctors prescribe 5 different blood pressure medications for people over weight when all they have to do is eat right and work out. yeah dude, get real.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 4, 2011)

Try methadrol extreme from this site and then tell me that it doesn't work. Lol, you'll be in for a suprise. Some products at supplement stores are not needed but they are defiantely helpful. Ps. the results from methadrol aren't exaggerated one bit.


----------



## usafchris (Oct 4, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Should look at his first post


HAHA I know, I looked at it right after I responded to him.  Talk about first impressions being everlasting.......


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 4, 2011)

Freaking Beastdrol is wicked good!! Protein, Creatine, BCAA's, list keeps going all good for the soul haha good old supplements! BTW tons of supplements including glutamine for chemo patients, creatine has tons of proven benefits. If you like to be 100 percent natural that's fine dude but don't rain on our parade and we won't rain on yours!!!


----------



## bjg (Oct 5, 2011)

Again for all who do not believe me ...i have pro bodybuliders as friends and most of them if not all of my age (50 years old) where substance abusers, and supplements etc.... guess what: at 50 they have no chance against me...and by the way for those who can only respond by insults blah blah blah...i am a university professor and i know how research is done and how articles are published .... and by the way my son is 18 and never lifted weights and probably can kick your fat asses anytime it will take him few seconds (black belt judo ) so am i. .
so back to our subject: all my friends who used substances like steroids and all kinds of hormones and even mild things like creatine , they all regret it ..when did they realize their stupidity? when it was a bit late. For those psychotics who use steroids etc... look at arnold he looks now as if he never lifted weights, my dad who is 82 looks much much better than him.


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> Again for all who do not believe me ...i have pro bodybuliders as friends and most of them if not all of my age (50 years old) where substance abusers, and supplements etc.... guess what: at 50 they have no chance against me...and by the way for those who can only respond by insults blah blah blah...i am a university professor and i know how research is done and how articles are published .... and by the way my son is 18 and never lifted weights and probably can kick your fat asses anytime it will take him few seconds (black belt judo ) so am i. .
> so back to our subject: all my friends who used substances like steroids and all kinds of hormones and even mild things like creatine , they all regret it ..when did they realize their stupidity? when it was a bit late. For those psychotics who use steroids etc... look at arnold he looks now as if he never lifted weights, my dad who is 82 looks much much better than him.




Welcome to the forum.  

So tell me again why someone that used creatine will look any worse than someone like yourself who has been working out like you, with everything else being equal.  (diet and exercise)

I think you are going a little extreme here.


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 5, 2011)

Buddy I agree with you, ppl that ABUSE (key word) substances have no chance against someone who is healthy.  

And your argument that Arnold does not look like he lift's weights, ummm the guy is like 70 now bro.  He doesn't lift 24/7 anymore. 

But someone who takes creatine I would not label as an abuser.  Creatine is scientifcally backed, along with other supplements like Amino Acid's and HMB.  They help with recover of the muscles after a workout.

When you are sick do you let your body deal with it "naturally" or do you take some medicine to help your body recover faster?

Bottom line is taking a "supp" can lead to abuse and to be addicted to BBing and neglect other area's of life such as spiritual growth and family and work.  But if everything is in moderation then to me that is ok.


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 5, 2011)

Also post a pic of your dad.  I want to see this 82 yo who looks better than Arnie.


----------



## Laborer (Oct 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> Again for all who do not believe me ...i have pro bodybuliders as friends and most of them if not all of my age (50 years old) where substance abusers, and supplements etc.... guess what: at 50 they have no chance against me...and by the way for those who can only respond by insults blah blah blah...i am a university professor and i know how research is done and how articles are published .... and by the way my son is 18 and never lifted weights and probably can kick your fat asses anytime it will take him few seconds (black belt judo ) so am i. .
> so back to our subject: all my friends who used substances like steroids and all kinds of hormones and even mild things like creatine , they all regret it ..when did they realize their stupidity? when it was a bit late. For those psychotics who use steroids etc... look at arnold he looks now as if he never lifted weights, my dad who is 82 looks much much better than him.




Would you like a cookie??


----------



## gearin up (Oct 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> Again for all who do not believe me ...i have pro bodybuliders as friends and most of them if not all of my age (50 years old) where substance abusers, and supplements etc.... guess what: at 50 they have no chance against me...and by the way for those who can only respond by insults blah blah blah...i am a university professor and i know how research is done and how articles are published .... and by the way my son is 18 and never lifted weights and probably can kick your fat asses anytime it will take him few seconds (black belt judo ) so am i. .
> so back to our subject: all my friends who used substances like steroids and all kinds of hormones and even mild things like creatine , they all regret it ..when did they realize their stupidity? when it was a bit late. For those psychotics who use steroids etc... look at arnold he looks now as if he never lifted weights, my dad who is 82 looks much much better than him.


 
In fairness you are picking one of many and you picked one who has stopped training all together. So if you are an educated man you already know that its unfair to use Arnold as an example. You sound as though a life experience has left you feeling slighted by a bodybuilder or bodybuilders there is too much anger in your post for us to believe this is just a statement of observation. To go so far as to threaten people you dont even know with physical harm is juvenile and not what I would expect of an educated man. Name calling and threats are what people do when they have run out of options to debate things intelligently. Surely you dont feel bested here by a bunch of roid heads like us now do you. So be fair and go check out Robby Robinson, Franco Colombo, and Lou Ferigno. Men who are at least 5-10 years your senior and then show us a split screen of you and them. If you are telling the truth the pics should silence us all. In short Im just saying put your money where your mouth is, put up or shut up its really very simple.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> enjoy your workout stay healthy eat properly,* you don't need any supplements most of them are useless* and of course no steroids are safe,* it is all in your head*. if you think people like the Mr olympia today looks good then you are suffering from a psychiatric disorder. in fact the big pros look big but unhealthy and unattractive. just go to the gym and workout and spend your energy on living instead of worrying what chemical you are going to inject or eat.



No offence intended...

HOWEVER...You must NOT be OLD like ME and lift heavy as fuck in your workouts, or you ARE old like me and DON'T lift heavy as fuck in your workouts...Cause WITHOUT my fish oil and glucosamine I would be SOOOOO screwed in the joints...And I'm sorry if you ARE old like me...Lol...But NO ONE knows MY joints on and off of my supplements like ME...When I am OFF of them, I FREAKIN' HURT...So, to put everyone in the same category is NOT really fair...

NOT IN MY HEAD EITHER...Its in my elbows, knees, hips, ankles, etc...You get the point...


----------



## metalmayhem (Oct 5, 2011)

bjg, I'm not sure if you're being serious. I know a couple pros and they don't use supplements. Fish oil, multis, yeah, but they didnt/don't even use creatine. And if the pros you know, who are your age according to your post, unless I misunderstood something, didn't have access to the supps of today because they didn't exist. There was no creatine, hmb, or jack3d. It was liver tabs, weight gainer, (ughh), and some bullshyte sublingual drops made by Bricker Labs. Oh, don't forget Cybergenics,,hahahaa. 

and what's your son got to do with it? As soon as you threatne to kick people's ass over the internet, you lose all credibility. 

As for supps not working. Depends on which one's you're referring to. I've tried a lot. Like Mrs. V said, fish oil saves me from walking like a cripple. Without it I'd be hobbling even more than I already do. (I'm 41). Vit. C, love it, also D3 helps with my mood. Everyone's different. What works for you may not for me. Most is crap, I'll give you that.

But stop hating on folks who don't believe the same as you. I mean, what are you trying to do, change everyone's mind, on a bodybuilding forum? Good luck with that.


----------



## bjg (Oct 5, 2011)

i dont threaten people but everyday i receive many messages from idiots in this forum who insult me and calling me names...who cares i was just making a point..   and as  i said in another thread take the minimal amount of supplement needed: listen to your body....fish oil etc... are good for you ....take the natural supplements THAT YOU NEED ..when i say supplements it is all that artificial crap that is sold by companies claiming miracles..and for the record when i get sick i don't use any medicine unless i have to. and for the one who said i have anger in my words ..on the contrary i have irony......and for those who say that franco columbo is older than me and look better: he already had undergone so many surgeries to eliminate his tits due to steroid abuse ..


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> enjoy your workout stay healthy eat properly, you don't need any supplements most of them are useless and of course *no steroids are safe, it is all in your head*..



Steroids are a part of a healthy balanced diet.


----------



## bjg (Oct 5, 2011)

that is for those who rely on steroids and other hormonal junk: you know that pros spend thousand of dollars each month on medical assistance and they are backed up by doctors etc... and still they die young...and unfortunately our youth going to the gym are taking more crap than pros with no medical assistance, without knowing the source of the junk they are taking, and with no medical examinations, they are encouraged by some older idiot who could care less and  who prescribes  to them tons of shit that he took from some site on the internet that promotes steroid use. by the way the internet is a dangerous thing, i know for a fact about articles released on internet that have to do with my expertise (biomedical engineering) and that are total crap : internet does not mean it is true.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> *that is for those who rely on steroids and other hormonal junk: *you know that pros spend thousand of dollars each month on medical assistance and they are backed up by doctors etc... and still they die young...and unfortunately our youth going to the gym are taking more crap than pros with no medical assistance, without knowing the source of the junk they are taking, and with no medical examinations, they are encouraged by some older idiot who could care less and  who prescribes  to them tons of shit that he took from some site on the internet that promotes steroid use. by the way the internet is a dangerous thing, i know for a fact about articles released on internet that have to do with my expertise (biomedical engineering) and that are total crap : internet does not mean it is true.



HORMONAL JUNK'S ASS...

I have news for YOU...."THAT" hormonal "JUNK" stuff you are referring to has kept THOUSANDS OF HUSBANDS ALIVE...Ask ANY woman that has gone through MENOPAUSE...Geesh... 

And also, test is VERY important when levels start to drop and a man starts to feel like an 87 year old WOMAN...So YEAH, there ARE some reason's to be "on"...


----------



## btex34n88 (Oct 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> Again for all who do not believe me ...i have pro bodybuliders as friends and most of them if not all of my age (50 years old) where substance abusers, and supplements etc.... guess what: at 50 they have no chance against me...and by the way for those who can only respond by insults blah blah blah...i am a university professor and i know how research is done and how articles are published .... and by the way my son is 18 and never lifted weights and probably can kick your fat asses anytime it will take him few seconds (black belt judo ) so am i. .
> so back to our subject: all my friends who used substances like steroids and all kinds of hormones and even mild things like creatine , they all regret it ..when did they realize their stupidity? when it was a bit late. For those psychotics who use steroids etc... look at arnold he looks now as if he never lifted weights, my dad who is 82 looks much much better than him.


 
i would destroy your son with his black girly belt. I knew a few "judo blackbelts", they always seemed to cry during fights


----------



## btex34n88 (Oct 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> that is for those who rely on steroids and other hormonal junk: you know that pros spend thousand of dollars each month on medical assistance and they are backed up by doctors etc... and still they die young...and unfortunately our youth going to the gym are taking more crap than pros with no medical assistance, without knowing the source of the junk they are taking, and with no medical examinations, they are encouraged by some older idiot who could care less and who prescribes to them tons of shit that he took from some site on the internet that promotes steroid use. by the way the internet is a dangerous thing, i know for a fact about articles released on internet that have to do with my expertise (biomedical engineering) and that are total crap : internet does not mean it is true.


 
This is a bodybuilding forum, not a sympathy forum. If you would have properly pct'd you wouldnt have gotten so emotional from the estrogen rebound. Your little discussion on adults advising kids to take gear is rediculous. Kids will take whatever they want, drink whatever, smoke whatever without any concern for health. You live, you learn and deal with the mistakes you've made. Apparently you know alot of steroid abusers who have died young, sorry to say i dont know any personally.


----------



## squigader (Oct 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> that is for those who rely on steroids and other hormonal junk: you know that pros spend thousand of dollars each month on medical assistance and they are backed up by doctors etc... and still they die young...and unfortunately our youth going to the gym are taking more crap than pros with no medical assistance, without knowing the source of the junk they are taking, and with no medical examinations, they are encouraged by some older idiot who could care less and  who prescribes  to them tons of shit that he took from some site on the internet that promotes steroid use. by the way the internet is a dangerous thing, i know for a fact about articles released on internet that have to do with my expertise (biomedical engineering) and that are total crap : internet does not mean it is true.



There is a difference between 500mg of test a week and the doses the pros use ( http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/55960-dorian-yatess-s-cycle.html - this was from the 80s btw! ). Also, there is nothing wrong with creatine, it has been proven to be safe, and it is good for vegans, the old, and bodybuilders.

I agree with you about the supplement industry being too big and the amount of crap being pushed out these days like jacked and that crap.


----------



## bjg (Oct 5, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> i would destroy your son with his black girly belt. I knew a few "judo blackbelts", they always seemed to cry during fights



dude this is not the subject but before talking about a martial art i recommend searching about it.


----------



## bjg (Oct 5, 2011)

squigader said:


> There is a difference between 500mg of test a week and the doses the pros use ( http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/55960-dorian-yatess-s-cycle.html - this was from the 80s btw! ). Also, there is nothing wrong with creatine, it has been proven to be safe, and it is good for vegans, the old, and bodybuilders.
> 
> I agree with you about the supplement industry being too big and the amount of crap being pushed out these days like jacked and that crap.



supplements are like those creams women waste on their faces ,,they are backed by scientific research but do they ever work?


----------



## bjg (Oct 5, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> This is a bodybuilding forum, not a sympathy forum. If you would have properly pct'd you wouldnt have gotten so emotional from the estrogen rebound. Your little discussion on adults advising kids to take gear is rediculous. Kids will take whatever they want, drink whatever, smoke whatever without any concern for health. You live, you learn and deal with the mistakes you've made. Apparently you know alot of steroid abusers who have died young, sorry to say i dont know any personally.



sorry man but i do know people who got messed up with steroidsd especially with that new junk called synthol which is absolutely the biggest ridiculous  bullshit in bodybuilding history .....killing you is not going to happen in a month, it is a slow process until you find out it is too late.. trust me i lost a good friend..that is not the story ..kids taking whatever they want is a bullshit comment ..kids must be taught the right thing it is my responsibility as an older bodybuilder. i do respect the efforts people like big olympia champions put into their workouts but i do not respect probodybuilding as a sport. i think mr. olympia and competitions like that should be banned. why? it is because it is only there to make money and for false advertising, misleading the young bodybuilders and encouraging them to go the wrong path..it is the responsibility of any famous athlete to be a role model because he is admired by many young people. ask any famous pro if he would let his son take roids etc... and yet he does it...
most bodybuilders (so called) might disagree because they might want to build muscles at any price but still deep you know it is cheating.


----------



## gearin up (Oct 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> that is for those who rely on steroids and other hormonal junk: you know that pros spend thousand of dollars each month on medical assistance and they are backed up by doctors etc... and still they die young...and unfortunately our youth going to the gym are taking more crap than pros with no medical assistance, without knowing the source of the junk they are taking, and with no medical examinations, they are encouraged by some older idiot who could care less and who prescribes to them tons of shit that he took from some site on the internet that promotes steroid use. by the way the internet is a dangerous thing, i know for a fact about articles released on internet that have to do with my expertise (biomedical engineering) and that are total crap : internet does not mean it is true.


 
so you are a bio medical engineer and dont know the difference between site enhancing oil and anabolic androgenic steroids. Where the hell did you get your degree??


----------



## gearin up (Oct 5, 2011)

ok Ive read back through all of your replies, you have flip flopped on the use of creatine, you have agreed that there are bodybuilders older than you but then say they all die young, you dont know the difference between synthol and aas but insist you have a medical degree, you tell everyone that your son can kick their fat asses but then say this is not the topic and you say that Franco has had many surgeries but dont offer any proof. You have back pedaled, lied, proved that you lack reading comprehension. Are you even a real person??


----------



## chucky1 (Oct 5, 2011)

your on the wrong form buddy





bjg said:


> Again for all who do not believe me ...i have pro bodybuliders as friends and most of them if not all of my age (50 years old) where substance abusers, and supplements etc.... guess what: at 50 they have no chance against me...and by the way for those who can only respond by insults blah blah blah...i am a university professor and i know how research is done and how articles are published .... and by the way my son is 18 and never lifted weights and probably can kick your fat asses anytime it will take him few seconds (black belt judo ) so am i. .
> so back to our subject: all my friends who used substances like steroids and all kinds of hormones and even mild things like creatine , they all regret it ..when did they realize their stupidity? when it was a bit late. For those psychotics who use steroids etc... look at arnold he looks now as if he never lifted weights, my dad who is 82 looks much much better than him.


----------



## btex34n88 (Oct 5, 2011)

what about the nfl and baseball? do we ban those as well since the majority use steroids? Bodybuilding is a sport and if you dont like what goes into it then dont participate. Your opinion isnt going to change anyone's mind. Perhaps i will die when im 60, but so will the fatass overweight people who dont take care of themselves. No one can determine how long they will live, this is what i enjoy doing and negative stats on steroids will not change my mind.


----------



## btex34n88 (Oct 5, 2011)

bjg said:


> sorry man but i do know people who got messed up with steroidsd especially with that new junk called synthol which is absolutely the biggest ridiculous bullshit in bodybuilding history .....killing you is not going to happen in a month, it is a slow process until you find out it is too late.. trust me i lost a good friend..that is not the story ..kids taking whatever they want is a bullshit comment ..kids must be taught the right thing it is my responsibility as an older bodybuilder. i do respect the efforts people like big olympia champions put into their workouts but i do not respect probodybuilding as a sport. i think mr. olympia and competitions like that should be banned. why? it is because it is only there to make money and for false advertising, misleading the young bodybuilders and encouraging them to go the wrong path..it is the responsibility of any famous athlete to be a role model because he is admired by many young people. ask any famous pro if he would let his son take roids etc... and yet he does it...
> most bodybuilders (so called) might disagree because they might want to build muscles at any price but still deep you know it is cheating.


  your idea of leading kids in the right direction is a fairytale you have put in your head. I knew the side effects of taking steroids, was warned along with other friends. At that age you just dont understand how to listen to good advice. Steroids at a young age are bad, but as an adult its your decision on what you take. There are kids that might listen out of fear, but i dont recall understanding fear or giving a flying f' at that time


----------



## bjg (Oct 6, 2011)

who said i don't know the difference between synthol and steroids....learn how to read


----------



## gearin up (Oct 6, 2011)

bjg said:


> sorry man but i do know people who got messed up with steroidsd especially with that new junk called synthol


 
This was pretty clear in context. If its not what you meant then you should learn how to write. All you had to do to show the distinction was add in an,"also" or an, "and", In the place of "especially". An educated man, Which you are not, Would know that.


----------



## banker23 (Nov 4, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> Also post a pic of your dad. I want to see this 82 yo who looks better than Arnie.


 
x2, arnold still looks like a tank all things considered.


----------

